# Mike Ellis on Mondio Ring.



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mosLTuSlFc&feature=related

I think his explaination near the end about needing a stronger dog to title in Ring than in SchH is well said.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

But he also says that on a higher level it takes a good dog regardless if it´s SCH or ring


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Ugh. Am I the only one who hates hearing Ed Frawley talk?

I totally buy what he says about ring vs sch. Of course it's easier to title a dog in schutzhund. Why is there anything wrong with that? You should be judging the dogs that compete at nationals, not club dogs.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> Ugh. Am I the only one who hates hearing Ed Frawley talk?
> 
> I totally buy what he says about ring vs sch. Of course it's easier to title a dog in schutzhund. Why is there anything wrong with that? You should be judging the dogs that compete at nationals, not club dogs.


I think 99% of people are sick of hearing Ed's voice. I just wish he had stuck to going overseas and videoing all the KNPV and ring trials.
Theres nothing wrong with SchH being easier than Ring. I think what he says about SchH being more "other" breed friendly and the exercises suiting more dogs is very true. 
But for the whole "Which is harder, Ring or SchH?" questions that come up here this is a good explaination for them.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

does the mondio decoy ever attack the dog or just the handler?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

If I can't sleep, I pop in an old Leerburg vid  MONO-TONE......imho he should hire a narrator.. but I doubt Bill Curtis, Peter Thomas or Mike Rowe are interested....Or just let Mr. Ellis speak on his own....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is about Michael Ellis on Mondio and has nothing to do with Ed Frawley!
Lets keep it that way!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> This is about Michael Ellis on Mondio and has nothing to do with Ed Frawley!
> Lets keep it that way!


My bad BOB. oops...

I appreciate the vid series, especially the free ones that Ed is letting out on youtube. very informative, Micheal is a great communicator...


----------

